# mY PCT plan



## McDuffy (Apr 14, 2015)

So i took my last shot of test today (test only cycle) and i've been running 500 IU HCG all cycle. Heres the plan:

i start pinning 250IU HCG EOD for next 2 weeks. Its takes 2 weeks for the test to clear my system so i'll start the clomid 100/100/50/50 and nolva 40/40/20/20 in lets say 11 days so its in my system when the test clears. Also i will be taking stane 12.5 ED throughout the entire PCT. 

Look good? anything need to be modified?

Also i have test prop on hand. i was thinking about using it for my last 2 weeks (using a calculator to keep my test levels steady and then they suddenly drop off for PCT), i have been told this is the best way to enter PCT but at the same time i'm hesitant to do this as its more likely to cause a crash. Any thoughts?

This will be my first sober PCT so for me its like my first PCT, the first time i was addicted to prescription pain killers so obviously there was no crash since i always felt good.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 14, 2015)

Wait 3wks before starting PCT.

If you ran HCG on cycle chances are you won't need it so aggressively leading into PCT but it's not a big deal. 

No need for clomid at 100. Keep it 50/50/25/25. 

No need for aromasin in PCT. 

Don't mess with prop if this is only your second cycle. No need to complicate things at this point.


----------



## McDuffy (Apr 14, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Wait 3wks before starting PCT.
> 
> If you ran HCG on cycle chances are you won't need it so aggressively leading into PCT but it's not a big deal.
> 
> ...



i should prob mention that the test was at 900 mg per week, so almost a gram test for 13 weeks so far...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 14, 2015)

Then You would probably want to wait 4wks before beginning PCT

Edit*assuming it's test e or cyp


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 14, 2015)

Fully agree with Doc.

Lower the clomid dose - just because you ran a big cycle doesn't mean more clomid. 

Asin is not needed

Save the prop for next time and write it into the cycle plan. 

Also there really isn't a "crash" when you come off. Your levels will slowly decline day to day. It's not so bad.

Keep a positive attitude, force yourself to hit the gym. Train low volume high intensity to maintain muscle gains. And shove food down your gullet.


----------



## McDuffy (Apr 16, 2015)

Ok great thanks guys. ok i'll wait 3 weeks then and i'll update this thread to let people know how things turn out.


----------



## Shane1974 (Apr 16, 2015)

I kinda like running prop after my last pin for 3 weeks, then PCT. Just me, I guess.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 7, 2015)

so i ran prop for 3 weeks before PCT, then i stayed off for a week then i ran 50/50/25/25 and 40/40/20/20 clomid and nolva. i think it worked well, i was worried that i was gonna crash and be depressed and lose weight and gains. definitely was weak in the gym and more easily tired by life but overall the PCT went well. still pretty strong, still big. some gains were lost but i think this is just due to loss of water weight n that type of thing.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jul 8, 2015)

Hcg protocol ?


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 14, 2015)

i ran hcg up until 2 or 3 weeks before PCT at 500 mg a week, i didnt do a blast at the end, just ran it @ 500mg a week during cycle


----------

